# preening brush?



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Beaker is an unreleasable feral who is missing a good chunk of his(or her) bottom beak. I make sure to keep the feed, grit, and water in deep containers to help Beaker get proper nutrition and hydration. So far so good.

However it is moulting season now. And I noticed that where all of my other birds are just about fully-feathered again, Beaker still has a lot of the quill like feather casings on. I think it is because he's unable to preen well and does not presently have a mate to help out.

Tonight I caught Beaker (not an easy task) and brought him in to trim his top beak & help make it more even with the bottom one. I also tried to scrape - gently - as many of the feather-casings off as I could with my fingernails. It is getting chilly out and I am afraid Beaker's capacity to keep warm is diminished by the quills. 

I am wondering if there's any sort of grooming aid that might help in this situation. Like one would use a shedding blade for horses...or a brush for a cat or dog...

I tried to get as many quills as I could, but poor Beaker is still quite spiny and probably feeling the chill. Any advice would be greatly appreciated! (Of course when I figure out Beaker's gender a mate will be in order...but until then I think I'll need to help out.)


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Preening for a single bird w/one beak is a problem. As far as I know, that's all that one can do, help the bird break off the casements/sheaths for the feathers
and keep an eye out for the temperatures that they are living with/under. 

fp


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Maybe a soft-bristled doll, dog or cat brush would help?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

May not be "strong" enough...but a toothbrush?

I know I read somewhere (for you cat people) that using a toothbrush to "brush" on and around their faces was well accepted.

mmmm, think I'll try doing this with Mr. Squeaks... 

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

?? El cheapo plastic flea comb ?? http://www.thepetstoreonline.com/sasmplflco.html

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi amoonsqirl, 



Far as I know, nothing works as well or precisely as just doing them one-at-a-time with your finger-tips, finger-nails...


Put an entertaining movie in the VCR...gather him up on your lap, on a towell...have a decent amount of light, some nice fresh Coffee, and Preen away for a few hours..!


Too, maybe there is a finger-tip prosthesis of some kind, some modified Guitar Finger picks that slip on to one's finger tip...something which would be more narrow to get in better...


I know when I had to be preening some of the quills for those not able to do so for themselves, my finger tips seem like telephone poles..!


Good luck..!


The other thing his Feathers would be missing, is the Preen 'Oil' form his Preen Gland...


So, you should probably try and replicate that action also, gently massaging it now and then once you are done for the moment with the Quill Parts and are onto general smoothing and zipping, and see how it goes.



A sort of Finger-Tip 'Beak Puppet' is what one needs I think...!



Phil
l v


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

pdpbison said:


> Hi amoonsqirl,
> The other thing his Feathers would be missing, is the Preen 'Oil' form his Preen Gland...
> 
> So, you should probably try and replicate that action also, gently massaging it now and then once you are done for the moment with the Quill Parts and are onto general smoothing and zipping, and see how it goes.
> ...


Haha - beak puppet is just what I need! Will look into that as a business venture  Thanks Phil!

Where is the preen oil gland? Near the base of the tail? 

Thanks everyone for your suggestions! I will try a few things and let you know what works best. Hoping I can get home early enough tonite to sit with little Beaker and take care of the rest of the casings. (pity he seems to hate being held and tells me "ooo-oooooo-oooooff" the whole time)


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

As far as I am aware, yes, the preen gland is at the base of the tail.

I've always found it quite therapeutic to gently remove the feather casings with my fingers. When she's in the mood, Jax loves her neck tickled. I can usually help her out with her feathers when incorporated into a head and neck scritch  

Lindi


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Rooster2312 said:


> As far as I am aware, yes, the preen gland is at the base of the tail.
> 
> I've always found it quite therapeutic to gently remove the feather casings with my fingers. When she's in the mood, Jax loves her neck tickled. I can usually help her out with her feathers when incorporated into a head and neck scritch
> 
> Lindi


Thank you Lindi!!

I sat with Beaker for an hour or so last night and removed a lot of casings with my nails. Still many to go. I think that there's enough beak missing that this bird is unfortunately unable to preen itself whatsoever 

While I wouldn't say that Beaker liked having his/her neck scritched, I do believe the dear little thing is warming up to me somewhat. Poor thing has been through a lot in a short lifetime.

Couldn't get the natural preen oil to spread with my fingers. But I have a bird shampoo spray with some kind of synthetic preen oil in it I may try this weekend.


----------

